# 1st morning, 1st arrow, 1st buck with a bow!



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
For those of you that know I have been doing the Hunt Adventure Challenge on monstermuleys.com. I finally have it finished!!! Please check it out and let me know what you think. Good luck to all.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/41.html

Lance Harris
iluvchukars
utahmulies


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its been years since Ive seen a horney toad! NICE

Great looking animal! Congrats. I hope it wasnt too bad gettin him off the mountain


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet buck, sounds like an adventure you will never forget. Should be down there in a few years with my dad if he will ever draw out. He's getting up there in the points.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome read Lance, and a great looking buck!! Congrats for the hard work paying off. Your dedication is inspiring.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an awesome story and great buck. I hope to follow in your tracks next year. I will be hunting down there with a bow. I hope to do as well.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats on your achievement!! Your preparation paid huge dividends...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude that is awesome it shows with hard work and dedication no goals are to high! Congrads that is a stud buck!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is an awesome story, awesome pics, and outstanding results.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work! Awsome buck. I enjoyed following your adventure the past couple months.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great story and a awesome Buck glad your hard work payed off. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicely done! 8) Congratulations!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

thats what its all about! friends, family and a good hunting time!!! ohh the deer is nice as well! thanks for sharing with us!!! and a big congrats to you!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Man, you are my hero! That was an awesome read! What a stud and what a stud of a buck. I'm stoked for you. Thanks for taking the time to put this together and taking all the pics. Heres to another big buck in 10 years or so!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job! Great story and a very nice buck.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations on that monster!!! That was a great string of posts. You've inspired me to work harder on getting in shape and training. I may not have a great tag like you (general bull elk), but all animals deserve our hard work to ensure a humane kill. Congrats again and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Great job on getting it done...even with the help of that Floto guy :mrgreen: !!! It really makes it worth it all when you have put so much work into the hunt and to be able to share it with everyone is a bonus! You definatly earned it! I will be in soon to swap stories, I can hear the elk warming up!!


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this amazing experience! Great job putting in all the preparation that you did to earn yourself a great deer! This is an excellent example of what hunting is all about.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*km*

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome. I'd say that buck is worth 13 points.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding post. I think you should send that in to Eastman's. Congrats on your buck, he is a dandy.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job Lance!

Your enthusiasm reminds me of when I was your age..................oh and again last week when I couldn't sleep before my SJ Elk hunt. :mrgreen: 

The Broadhead looked to leave a hole that a train went through. Nice Shot placement!

For those who don't know Lance, he is a very gifted musician. He does really cool things with Primary songs and adds a punk rock twist to them. 

Again, Great story, and great Buckie!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

A big thanks to everyone for your comments!! It means alot to know people respect and understand what I have put myself through to put my tag on such a beautiful buck!! Thanks again and good luck to everyone.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> For those who don't know Lance, he is a very gifted musician.


I'll bet he is, but how the hell would you know what music is? You listen to Chris Ledoux. :? :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > For those who don't know Lance, he is a very gifted musician.
> 
> 
> I'll bet he is, but how the hell would you know what music is? You listen to Chris Ledoux. :? :mrgreen:


YOU GOT IT TOYOTA!!! Tex, you wouldn't know a Primary song if it bit ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where are all of the trailcam "Scouting" pics? It is nice to see that there are still people out there who put in the hard work to make sure they get the best out of a hunt they've waited years & years for. Congratulations on the awesome pig of a buck. As stated earlier, Great story, with awesome pics.

TEX, you're a Van Halen fan...so you don't have much room to talk about who knows what good music is. As for primary songs...We'll just put a big "No Comment" on that one...so as to not offend.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

This was one of the best hunting stories I have read. You put in a lot of effort and an awesome trophy. 
Congratulations.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

I just posted a pretty cool video on my hunt adventure challenge that my friend Codee Raymond did about my hunt. Check it out.
I also talked to my taxidermist and he said he would be done by December and he wants to put him in the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo in SLC in February. I'll post pictures when he is done.


----------

